# The Hidden History of Housing - Colin Ward



## nikhil madhusudhanan (May 16, 2020)

@nikhil madhusudhanan submitted a new file to the library:

The Hidden History of Housing - Colin Ward - Talks of squatters in the era of the World Wars, after the wars and then in the modern world (2004)



> Just another book from Matt's link



Click here for more info!


----------



## Older Than Dirt (May 16, 2020)

One of the finest anarchist scholars ever to publish ever anywhere; one of my role-models/heros when i used to do academic work.

Anyone interested in this essay will also like his 1976 classic _Housing: An anarchist approach _Pretty sure this is the book i cited most often in my BA thesis about squatting in the South Bronx

Also his _The Child in the city_ (1978) is a must, one of the most influential works of social science by an anarchist.

And i should have mentioned Anarchy in action (1973) when someone asked for good books about anarchism a couple days ago.

I am so old i have actual _paper copies _of these books printed back when dinosaurs walked the earth.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colin_Ward


----------

